# Getting pure bulk muscle: Stage 1



## AndyX (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi,

I have been training for the last 12-18 months and would like to step it up. After a bit of reading on the boards I think I should address my diet first. My current diet consists of high carb fast food and soup. My main problem is I work nights and spend 14 hours at work with very limited cooking resources. Limited being a microwave and a toaster. A usual day will be getting up at 5pm, bed at 8am.

I am currently just under 12 stone with 11% body fat. I would like to drop my fat down to 10%. Obviously I am looking to gain bulk muscle here.

Can you please point me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## gunz (Sep 8, 2009)

jacket potatoes in microwave can have tune beans etc. can buy packs of microwavble rice


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Post up your current diet Andy


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Few things first of all.....you can't gain bulk muscle without increasing your bodyfat. The process of bulking requires excess calories which in turn will also lead to an increase in your bf%.

Have you considered mixing your own meal replacement shakes? Mix whey with milk, eggs, oats, penaut butter, oils etc etc. There's loads of versions in the diet section of the board. Easy to make, high in cals and won't take long to consume so perfect for quick breaks

Just because you only have a microwave it doesn't mean you cant eat proper meals. I only have a microwave at work but what I do is cook mince beef in sauce and mix it together with pasta when I get up in the morning. Whack it in a couple of tuppaware tubs and bang em in the microwave at work. Simples!


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

I sit at a desk 7.30AM till 6PM most days with nothing but a microwave and still manage to keep a good diet.

Cook in advance dude. then heat up!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I take these meals to work on a daily basis.

Jacket potato with cottage cheese

Tuna salad, cheese sandwich

Chicken, rice

Chili con carne or bolognaise with rice.

All prepared the night before. I heat the last meal up but have the others cold because i'm idle.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Post up your current diet Andy


I doubt he will,threads 3 months old and hes not been back since the 15th of June.


----------



## gunz (Sep 8, 2009)

lol opps


----------

